# Wood stove  vent through window



## wayneandroxanne (Jan 5, 2014)

Does anyone make a "window" thimble application to run a vent through  an existing window(small 16" high) and run insulated pipe up the side of the house?

its one of those location location location issues(the wife).....have generator/propane furnace/small gas stove...looking for backup woodstove  solution


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 5, 2014)

You would need to remove the window and reframe the opening for the thimble. It would be way easier and nicer looking to just make a new hole.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 5, 2014)

if possible can you go up through the ceiling instead of out the wall?Its cheaper on most applications to go up cause you dont have to spend money on a tee and support as well as the thimble.Plus it looks a whole lot nicer not goin up the side of the house in my opinion.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## webby3650 (Jan 5, 2014)

SKIN052 said:


>



I have a candle sitting in my window, I should add a second one so I could get some real BTU's like that big bastard!


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, figure that's about right Webby.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 5, 2014)

The answer to your question is no.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 5, 2014)

On  track folks. On track.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a friend from Poland, he runs it right through the middle of the window, it's unreal....


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry, Sorry, has previously mentioned, NO. Cut a hole, it can't be that bad. Explain more of your situation, location, etc.


----------



## xman23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You'd think a wood stove chimney going through a window opening would be available. I wouldn't fly in my house but.... I think I saw one in a hunting cabin. I may have been a homebrew version.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 5, 2014)

I imagine it could be done (I wouldn't I just now finally paid for this house)

figure out where you would want to place the stove so its best suited for the application, then see if its feasible to go straight through the roof (cheaper, and safer) or cut a hole in the wall and do it the right way. post a floor plan in here and the members will help ya figure it out.

as a service tech for my company I actually get this question from time to time, and I always ALWAYS advise against pursuing it! with something as important as a woodstove flue , don't cut corners, do it right. the life you save may be your own or a loved one


 "when you invite fire into your home , do so only with the utmost care"


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 5, 2014)

SKIN052 said:


>





repost this over in the "*Green Room*" start a thread, its interesting enough to discuss but it should have its own thread


----------

